# Is the iphone available in Singapore



## ruthsarah2000 (May 27, 2012)

Is the iPhone available in Singapore?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Not that I know of ...







I thought you are asking of iPhone 5


----------



## ruthsarah2000 (May 27, 2012)

No. Just wondering if iPhones were available with cell phone providers.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

ah .. Singapore is on par with the rest of the world, so .. yes, they are available almost at the same time as the rest of the world 

Apple iPhone - Personal | Communication | Apple | SingTel

M1 iPhone

iPhone 4S - StarHub

Does that help ??


----------



## ruthsarah2000 (May 27, 2012)

Yea it does. Than you


----------



## Alok Dethe (Aug 19, 2012)

I phones and other technical stuff are easier to be found in developed nation as compared to under developed or developing nations, like here in india iphones are launched little late as compared to other countries ..


----------



## ruthsarah2000 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks. Really appreciate your response.


----------



## Alok Dethe (Aug 19, 2012)

mention not


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi Ruth, 

In terms of technology, Singapore is on of the top in Asia, and on par with all other most dveloped cities in developed countries.

Other than just Iphone, you'll live in the country with a pretty fast 3G line, you can connect your home with a broadband of a super fast connection since most of the apartments in the cpuntry is fibre-connected, (I even connect my smart TV to broadband at home).


----------



## ruthsarah2000 (May 27, 2012)

Wesmart
How expensive are cellular plans? I would need a plan that allows me to call overseas frequently.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

ruthsarah: if you get with a plan, you get at near zero $ ... but plans need to provide a 24 month EP et al.

The links i provided earlier are the three teleco's hear

Now, to call overseas, you can ride on the promos of each telco themselves, or get one of those voip calling accounts. 

Each have their benefit and advantage ..

Since Singapore is pretty much connected to the rest of the world via high speed giga-bit networks, any VOIP call to any European / Western country works pretty good .. even Skype, Viber and such work great


----------



## ruthsarah2000 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks. I think everything else I need to know I will have to find out through my own experience.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

well to add .. some guys prefer Singtel, as they think Singtel is the biggest - and yes, they are the biggest - but .. in my eyes, getting things fixed takes forever .. 

M1 on the other hand is pretty easy going .. 

Starhub - they offer calls to UK and US and Malaysia, at local rates - no IDD surcharge - but the voice quality is choppy when I call to US

I personally use a telecom called Globecom - primarily because they accept me on GIRO- saves the headache of bills and payments.

Different folks, different strokes.





Hope I didn't lead you on the path of frustration with my perceived efforts to be of any assistance ..


----------



## ruthsarah2000 (May 27, 2012)

Lol. You did but I appreciate all your help.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

yah, I get that often .. LOL

Generally, as I told Alok Dethe - until you get boots on the ground, the common saying of "one man's meat is another's poison" hold true .. 

For example there are expats, who claim be struggling to live here on a monthly pay of 75,000 SGD, while a majority of Singaporeans happily make do with 2,500 SGD a month

All you need to assure yourself is, Singapore is pretty on par with the rest of the world, which some westerners will frown on, especially when it comes to 'death for drug smugglers' law and 'caning for robbery and rape' law .. well, there are not one third foreigners here, without reason, and that includes hundreds of Americans and British and others, attached to the Financial industry.

So, again, Fret not .. you will have no worries setting down here .. and this may sound less assuring - the less you worry of minor stuff, the more pleasant your stay in Singapore will be .. 

Well, I did worry about the small things, and when I turned up here, I realised that almost everything works as advertised - and I had to worry less about watching my back. So much so that Singapore was voted as the most boring place for backpackers and the like, who want thrill of like getting robbed, or thrown out in the middle of the night .. such stuff don't happen here .. 

Have a great day


----------



## ruthsarah2000 (May 27, 2012)

I don't think I am too worried about the small things. Honestly I am trying to focus on that so I can forget I am leaving all my friends and family minus one to a live in a totally new society that I am not familiar with. 
Knowing I have no friends or family to talk to is getting overwhelming as the move draws near.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

with a large expat community here, as well as a friendly local working environment, you may not have to worry that much.

For me, it only took a few months, before I had a busy social calender, with invites for Ramadan, Chinese dinners and all. It did help that I dropped myself into some local volunteer work, as well as the the local chapter of Rotaract - and JC - places where you get to make friends easily.

There are enough and more groups with various interests. 

As long as you are not introverted you would not have to worry much


----------



## ruthsarah2000 (May 27, 2012)

😞 unfortunately I am an introvert. Usually coming up to social around people I am use to and who are use to me.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

ruthsarah2000 said:


> Wesmart
> How expensive are cellular plans? I would need a plan that allows me to call overseas frequently.


Hi Ruth,

I am just back online and seems like all the answer were already provided by Ecureilx. 

If you say you are introvert, i'd say it doesn't matter. I myself am not Singapore born. First came to Singapore as stranger, with the fact that back then there were not many Non-singaporean (other than Malaysian) around, I wasn.t bothered at all. And yes, I am here in Singapore for the past 15 years.

Well, IMO, these days conditions are even better, where more expat are there to socialize considering the community in of locals are busy with each of their own life. And Internet are all you need when you get bored, ha ha.

Enjoy!


note: I was not able to answer your queries on "people of the same interest" as you are, since when I am at my early 30 (which is now), I am busy with my wife and two kids, Primary school age and pre-school age .


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

wesmant: I am 1 years short of your 15 

Though early 40 now .. very early 40 .. that's about 1/3 of my life here ..


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

ecureilx said:


> wesmant: I am 1 years short of your 15
> 
> Though early 40 now .. very early 40 .. that's about 1/3 of my life here ..


For me it's almost half mylife. So, looks like you'll spend the rest of your life here?

Ruth: hope you have your queries satisfied yet?


----------



## ruthsarah2000 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks so much guys. Really appreciate the response.


----------

